# Can people tape record you when they have the iphones in front of them?



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like they tape record me or take pictures of me..


----------



## Cael (Jan 23, 2013)

To answer your question, yes. People are capable of using their iPhones to record and take pictures of you if they please. Every iPhone comes with a camera and voice recording app pre-installed.









The camera being the one at the top right, and the voice recorder being the last on the bottom.

Depending on the iPhone, a picture could be taken of you from quite a distance, but depending on the noise in the room/area, your voice probably couldn't be recorded from any further than about 15 feet (roughly 4.5 meters). This also can be done with nearly any smartphone, and probably even some older model phones as well, but with a smaller range.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

@Yobi, why are you worried about people recording you? It is very possible of course, but in at least some countries it's illegal for them to use it without your knowledge and consent. I'd be more worried about what I send in eMails and text messages, as those can be used against you.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

For taking pictures they need to pont it at you.

For recording sounds there is no need to even take it out of the pocket - but I do not know the quality of that microphone.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> @_Yobi_, why are you worried about people recording you? It is very possible of course, but in at least some countries it's illegal for them to use it without your knowledge and consent. I'd be more worried about what I send in eMails and text messages, as those can be used against you.


I don't know.. The fact that people don't look at me when I talk and stare into the iphones instead makes me feel vulnerable. I already try as hard as possible to say things without offending people. What if she has a set of friends ready to attack me if they recorded me lying to her about partially cheating a class. One of her friends stole my bookbag jokingly away from me while I was looking into her eyes when talking. (I admitted I did something stupid that was almost "stealing" for a class (Made a facial expression like I was making light of stealing on accident.. and this is how she rewarded me) That person shouldn't even have known that I did something related to the bookbag.. unless she gossiped about me through her phone to one of her facebook friends while chatting with me. She didn't even lift up her eyes when they stole it from me.

Eh.. I really hate technology these days.. I am seriously considering giving up the internet and all of this stuff. Techies are annoying to be around when they can't even pay attention to you.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I find it interesting that you called it a "tape record". Tape recorders haven't been popular for a very long time. It's not a common term in modern media, and as young as you are I'm surprised you even know what one is.


:tongue:


-ZDD


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

THIS. (except the ending)


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I find it interesting that you called it a "tape record". Tape recorders haven't been popular for a very long time. It's not a common term in modern media, and as young as you are I'm surprised you even know what one is.
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> ...


lol l was thinking the same but wasn't going to say anything.

To be fair, l can remember many people would continue to call digital media ''tape'' until years after it was in use.

Coming from the elderly l find it charming


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate it when people I'm talking to are actually conversing with someone else. It's disrespectful.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

> I find it interesting that you called it a "tape record". Tape recorders haven't been popular for a very long time. It's not a common term in modern media, and as young as you are I'm surprised you even know what one is.
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> ...


What is it called now-a-days?


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

It is not illegal to record a conversation as long as one person consents which would be yourself. It is only illegal if a third party is involved, then you need a search warrant to "wire tap" a phone or conversation.

For photos they are only beginning some laws with cyber bullying, I'm not sure to the extent it would cover certain photographs of yourself being posted online without your consent. At best it may be covered under harassment, but there is no law saying someone cannot take pictures of you.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

A few things:

Non-consensual video and audio recordings are not admissible as evidence in a court of law.

People _can_ record you. They're probably not. People are quite socially awkward these days and use their phones to cover that up, or bridge periods of silence in conversation.

You sound like you may be a candidate for paranoid personality disorder. If you think that might be the case, I suggest you seek medical help, as it can hamper your social interaction.

Don't tell people you cheated a class, even as a joke. Could have a negative effect in the long-term.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

Narcotic said:


> A few things:
> 
> Non-consensual video and audio recordings are not admissible as evidence in a court of of law.


Actually it depends on where you live, I believe it won't hold up in federal court but some states have a "one party" law, meaning only one person consented and this would be acceptable in court. In the United States, the locations listed below require BOTH parties to consent, any other state not listed is a "one party." 
In mose cases, state will supersede federal.



> Wikipedia quote
> 
> California[20]
> Connecticut [21]
> ...



Edit: @Narcotic I just realized you are from Australia, lol


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

God bless America, land of the free.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Yobi said:


> What is it called now-a-days?


Just "recording". Nothing wrong with your choice of words, I simply found it amusing to hear "tape recording" again 


-ZDD


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Narcotic said:


> A few things:
> 
> Non-consensual video and audio recordings are not admissible as evidence in a court of law.
> 
> ...


I would. As long as it shows that I've learned from my mistakes and put a high emphasis on the word STEAL. Besides, people feel alone in the weird if they feel that they were the only one to do something like this.. and it could set a good example to them not wanting to steal too. I wouldn't want to use it as a joke though. 

I know that many people committed suicide for similar reasons.. I don't want anyone committing suicide just because they FELL out of the accepted part of society with some bad mistakes..

Rape.. on the other hand.. seems to be an in the closet thing... for when the relationship gets more mutual.

My only exception is rape (as a mistake) when it comes to open conversations.

As for the PPD, I'm in therapy right now but thanks anyways.

I would hardly consider just the fact that I don't like people who talk to their phones when in the same room as me and not at my face a reason to dub myself of having PDD.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Just "recording". Nothing wrong with your choice of words, I simply found it amusing to hear "tape recording" again
> 
> 
> -ZDD


Eh.. That's what my parents have always called it. I have a dad that is in his mid-fifties and a mom that is in her mid forties.. How does yours compare?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> That's what my parents have always called it.


That explains it  

I'm your parents age, lol.



-ZDD


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

GoodNiTe said:


> Actually it depends on where you live, I believe it won't hold up in federal court but some states have a "one party" law, meaning only one person consented and this would be acceptable in court. In the United States, the locations listed below require BOTH parties to consent, any other state not listed is a "one party."
> In mose cases, state will supersede federal.
> Edit: @_Narcotic_ I just realized you are from Australia, lol


The quote you cite is in regard to recording telephone calls specifically. Telephone recording laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Other laws apply to recording someone in person with a phone. In most cases, it's perfectly legal to do if you are in a public place, where you otherwise have the right to be.


----------

